
Using VR to interact with your deceased child - kirvyteo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uflTK8c4w0c
======
kirvyteo
This is heartbreaking. But I can imagine a scenario where a grieving
billionaire pays a team to continuously generate new VR interactions, even
"growing" the child to adulthood over the years.

